# Moving right along



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a photo of the Union Pacific, Evanston Sub. 









This was taken off the deck next door.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking grand! I like the big sweeping curves


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes thats really lookin great... nice job some more pictures would be great.. 
Nick


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Echo Utah, still have to do some landscaping. The track in the lower corner goes 
to the basement.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

So what will you have left to do when winter hits?? 
Is that a new structure? 
I have lots of bushes if you want some for trees.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
I will have a lot to, you forget I'm old and slow! 
I just got done carrying 100 brick out of the garage that about killed me. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif 
That's the station I made out of the plastic trim. 
I have eight trees on the old layout I need to replant.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You may be old but look how much you got done this summer. 
I had given up on you ever changing your old layout. 
If I don't have to watch the grand daughter this Sunday I may have to call and drop up. 
My son Tom is coming home early because the job( in FL) is shuting down with the storms coming.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Your lucky neighbor has a great view of your trains from his deck. How cool is that. Just like watching your own trains. I hope he likes you and trains. 
Paul


----------

